# "have you seen this video" thread being removed???



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Are we not even allowed to have an informed and enlightened discussion about something and air our opinions without it being pulled?

Would be interested in knowing why the thread has been pulled, please?


----------



## HopeShines78 (Nov 23, 2011)

what was the video?


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

in short, it was a video made by FF to try and highlight the importance of making sure you seek legal advice and know what you're doing before entering into a sperm donor agreement and there was discussion about how it came across and the impression it gave of single women in our situation etc. I think it's available to view somewhere else on here and I think it's on youtube.

Obviously I don't know yet why the thread has been pulled so will wait and see what the reasons are, but I'm hoping it's not because it caused an interesting debate/discussion.

GGx


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Somebody will get back to you later


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

The thread was removed due to a couple of individuals taking the video completely out of context and taking it too personally, posting overnight.


It ended up as non constructive.


If anybody wishes to discuss this with myself or Tony as site management please contact us.


----------

